# Access and Whistleblowing



## Brill (Oct 5, 2019)

This article uses the actions of the impeachment “whistleblower” to raise some very valid points about intelligence officers,“water cooler gossip”, and NTK (need to know). 

Various snippets:



> ...allegations against President Trump regarding Ukraine, one thing already seems clear: There has been a breakdown within the government of traditional restrictions against sharing intelligence beyond those with a need to know it.
> ...
> If the whistleblower had a need to know the information, he likely would not have needed White House and State Department “officials” to provide it to him surreptitiously. But information such as read-outs of presidential phone calls are not normally left out for just anyone to peruse.
> ...
> ...



Whistlegate Reveals Some Very Chatty Minders of State Secrets | RealClearInvestigations


----------



## Gunz (Oct 15, 2019)

This is an Agency dude assigned to the White House who took it upon himself to act on second-hand information to advance his obvious political bias. 

Agency employees need to STFU and stay out of politics.


----------



## Brill (Oct 15, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> This is an Agency dude assigned to the White House who took it upon himself to act on second-hand information to advance his obvious political bias.



Appears to have been a well thought out plan. Schiff have a few former NSC members now on his staff.


----------



## Box (Oct 16, 2019)

I'd really like to find a dependable source of research to look into how much of this type sht went on under Obama.  Clearly he had his own collection of shit shows going on but my selective memory is too subjective to remember specific incidents with the Obama admin leaking state secrets like this.

I'm sure there were an equal amount of trouble makers in the Obama administration - I just don't remember.
...who knows - maybe the last guy really was the best president ever - free of scandal or missteps of any kind - maybe we really should vote for 8 more years of Obama and put Uncle Joe is the seat post-haste !!


----------



## Brill (Oct 16, 2019)

Box said:


> I'd really like to find a dependable source of research to look into how much of this type sht went on under Obama.  Clearly he had his own collection of shit shows going on but my selective memory is too subjective to remember specific incidents with the Obama admin leaking state secrets like this.
> 
> I'm sure there were an equal amount of trouble makers in the Obama administration - I just don't remember.
> ...who knows - maybe the last guy really was the best president ever - free of scandal or missteps of any kind - maybe we really should vote for 8 more years of Obama and put Uncle Joe is the seat post-haste !!



I can’t tell if you’re serious. Obama crushed whistleblowers and some reporters were under surveillance to determine their sources. Hell even the VA boys hacked some Congressional computers!


----------



## Box (Oct 16, 2019)

I dont believe that - his admin was transparent and free of scandal.


----------



## Brill (Oct 16, 2019)

Box said:


> I dont believe that - his admin was transparent and free of scandal.



THIS is the Box we know and love!

wait, that came out wrong.


----------



## Brill (Oct 18, 2019)

Interesting review of the book. Think I’ll grab a copy!

What made Deep Throat leak?



> Every source leaks for a reason, and it’s usually not about preserving the Constitution and the American way. As Stephen Hess writes, sources have many reasons to leak. They leak to boost their own egos. They leak to make a goodwill deposit with a reporter that they hope to withdraw in the future. They leak to advance their policy initiative. They leak to launch trial balloons and sometimes even to blow the whistle on wrongdoing. But until contesting evidence arrives, it’s usually a safe bet that a leak is what Hess calls an “Animus Leak,” designed to inflict damage on another party.


----------

